# Retriever Fever



## swampturkey81 (Sep 25, 2008)

Anybody ever use the Retriever Fever Series by Shawn Dustin. If so what do you think about it.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I have. Actually, I bought my CBR from Shawn about 4 yrs ago. My wife bought me the dvds shortly after. 

I didn't train exactly from his program all the way through. I FF my dog following his instructions. Also, I did T work and such. 

Overall, though I'd say his program is simple and geared a bit more for the hunter rather than the FTer although he does get into the HT world a little. JMHO.

BHB


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I have. Actually, I bought my CBR from Shawn about 4 yrs ago. My wife bought me the dvds shortly after. 

I didn't train exactly from his program all the way through. I FF my dog following his instructions. Also, I did T work and such. 

Overall, though I'd say his program is simple and geared a bit more for the hunter rather than the FTer although he does get into the HT world a little. JMHO.

BHB


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Somebody gave me the DVD as a gift and I enjoyed watching it because it has some very well known CBRs in it, but I wouldn't exactly call it a teaching DVD, more of an introduction. I think there are probably better instructional DVDs out there if you're looking to follow a good sequential training program.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll say it over and over. I have watched and own just about every DVD out there. You could get Evan Graham's stuff which is a complete system. But to me the best deal for a new trainer is Rick Stawky's Fowldogs videos. 3 videos 20 bucks a pop, and I put a SH on my dog without failing a test. Of course you need to supplement. I used Mike Lardy's CC video, read all the articles, and bought TRT and TRM. But that was during the first year. All you need to get started is 60 bucks and the three Fowldogs videos.


----------



## Duckbane (Dec 11, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> I'll say it over and over. I have watched and own just about every DVD out there. You could get Evan Graham's stuff which is a complete system. But to me the best deal for a new trainer is Rick Stawky's Fowldogs videos. 3 videos 20 bucks a pop, and I put a SH on my dog without failing a test. Of course you need to supplement. I used Mike Lardy's CC video, read all the articles, and bought TRT and TRM. But that was during the first year. All you need to get started is 60 bucks and the three Fowldogs videos.


I'll second that! Fowl dawgs 1 is the most thorough (single) basics video out there iv'e seen.


----------



## Doc_11 (Feb 3, 2011)

Leddyman said:


> I'll say it over and over. I have watched and own just about every DVD out there. You could get Evan Graham's stuff which is a complete system. But to me the best deal for a new trainer is Rick Stawky's Fowldogs videos. 3 videos 20 bucks a pop, and I put a SH on my dog without failing a test. Of course you need to supplement. I used Mike Lardy's CC video, read all the articles, and bought TRT and TRM. But that was during the first year. All you need to get started is 60 bucks and the three Fowldogs videos.


After hours and hours of searching through this forum to find the right DVD. I keep going back to this post. Thanks for the help, now I just need to go out and buy the set.


----------

